# Giving up the smokes



## PaddyW (3 Sep 2010)

So, I'm on my second serious attempt at giving up the dreaded smokes. Going well so far, certainly seems a lot easier than the first time. Has anyone else given them up lately? How'd you get on?


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2010)

It's easy; I've done it loads of times.


----------



## PaddyW (3 Sep 2010)

Me too, but going for a longer period of time, this time round!


----------



## truthseeker (3 Sep 2010)

PaddyW - Best of luck. I havent managed to quit them myself yet but my OH swears by the Alan Carr book - he quit a few years ago after reading that. 

A girl in my job got hypnotised and went from 40 a day to none over 7 years ago and a guy in work then went to the same hypnotist and he also quit completely from roughly the same amount. Both of them said that they just didnt want to smoke after it.


----------



## pixiebean22 (3 Sep 2010)

Both my parents smoked for majority of my childhood and one Christmas I had seen one "smoking kills" ad too many and went to my dad and said dad I don't want you to die and on st stephen's day he gave up and has been off them ever since.  He didn't use patches, chewing gum, hypnotism etc etc etc, he says he found something much better than smoking and that was the fact that I love him so much.  My dad smoked major, which in my limited knowledge of cigarettes are fairly strong (or at least they used to be).

So PaddyW go have a child and get him/her to ask you to quit


----------



## Caveat (3 Sep 2010)

I'm thinking about this too. Again.


----------



## PaddyW (3 Sep 2010)

I started smoking at 11, majors of all things.. my mum used smoke them.. This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, to think of it. I tried hypnotism, no good. Tried Alan Carr.. No good, tried patches, lozenges, E-cigs, the lot! No good.. I'm using tablets now (can't say the name on here!) but they are working a treat so far, fingers crossed.

Pixiebean, perhaps quitting smoking first would increase my chances of children.. But I'd need a partner first haha


----------



## pixiebean22 (3 Sep 2010)

Maybe you could adopt a la Angelina Jolie?  Do you have a bucket of cash lying about the house??


----------



## PaddyW (3 Sep 2010)

Chance would be a fine thing! I may after a year or two of the smokes!


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Maybe you could adopt a la Angelina Jolie?  Do you have a bucket of cash lying about the house??



Or maybe adopt Angelina Jolie and have her lying around the house; you'll be too tired to smoke!


----------



## pixiebean22 (3 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Or maybe adopt Angelina Jolie and have her lying around the house; you'll be too tired to smoke!


 
lol


----------



## PaddyW (3 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Or maybe adopt Angelina Jolie and have her lying around the house; you'll be too tired to smoke!



Purple, I like your thinking. Think I may just do that!


----------



## truthseeker (3 Sep 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Chance would be a fine thing! I may after a year or two of the smokes!


 
That reminds me of a friend of mine who quit and as an incentive bought a hugely fancy stereo system on HP claiming he would use the freed up smoke money to pay the HP week by week. After a few weeks I happened to walk in on him (in his own house) with his head and shoulders up the chimney smoking furiously. Turned out he had only lasted a few days, so was paying off the stereo AND paying for smokes and had his head up his own chimney because he was still pretending to his housemates that he was off them so he wouldnt get slagged off for giving in.


----------



## PaddyW (3 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> That reminds me of a friend of mine who quit and as an incentive bought a hugely fancy stereo system on HP claiming he would use the freed up smoke money to pay the HP week by week. After a few weeks I happened to walk in on him (in his own house) with his head and shoulders up the chimney smoking furiously. Turned out he had only lasted a few days, so was paying off the stereo AND paying for smokes and had his head up his own chimney because he was still pretending to his housemates that he was off them so he wouldnt get slagged off for giving in.



This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, gas man he was!


----------



## foxylady (3 Sep 2010)

Best of luck with it   I have done it several times in the past as well and always ended back up on them for some reason or other


----------



## ney001 (3 Sep 2010)

Ah it's a very tough thing to do.  I was off them for a few years but noticed in the last year or so that I started having a couple with a few beers - then it got to the stage where I was organising a few beers at weekend just so I could have a smoke (my rule was no beer no cigarette! ). So now I am completely off them but haven't got the guts to have a beer yet because I am not allowing myself to smoke at all.  Husband gave up three weeks ago, he started smoking at 12 and always smoked.  He recently went diving and was shocked by how bad his breathing was so he gave up the next day.  Problem is that he thinks he'll be able to have a few when having a drink I keep telling him that it'll never work so at the moment we are both just hitting the cinema every weekend and steering well clear of alcohol.  

It doesn't matter how long you have been off them sometimes you feel like you'd sell your own mother to get a cigarette!  

Best of luck!


----------



## boaber (3 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> I'm thinking about this too. Again.



me too!



truthseeker said:


> PaddyW - Best of luck. I havent managed to quit them myself yet but my OH swears by the Alan Carr book - he quit a few years ago after reading that.
> 
> A girl in my job got hypnotised and went from 40 a day to none over 7 years ago and a guy in work then went to the same hypnotist and he also quit completely from roughly the same amount. Both of them said that they just didnt want to smoke after it.



Have tried the Allen Carr book & clinic.  Have tried patches. Have tried Champix. Still smoking 

Would you be able to PM me the name of the hypnotist?  He/she seems to have a good rep!


----------



## Vanilla (3 Sep 2010)

ney001 said:


> It doesn't matter how long you have been off them sometimes you feel like you'd sell your own mother to get a cigarette!



Not true of everyone- I gave up 10 years ago and since then have been through bereavements, tough times, stress etc and never even think about wanting a cigarette. So take heart- that longing may very well fade away completely.
The first three weeks for me were the worst ( I gave up cold turkey) and after 6 months I never looked back. I had only one lapse- in the first three weeks and never again.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Sep 2010)

boaber said:


> Would you be able to PM me the name of the hypnotist? He/she seems to have a good rep!


 
One of the people has since left the job, the other is still here but not in today - Ill get the number next week and send it to you.


----------



## boaber (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks truthseeker


----------



## michaelm (3 Sep 2010)

Just give them up.  Seriously, hypnotists  & 'yes you can' books?  Have people no will power.


----------



## ACA (4 Sep 2010)

I've tried loads of times, I become so nasty that my boss offers to buy them for me if I can't afford them! 

It'd be so much easier if I was any other type of addict... sex, drugs or rock'n'roll! 

Every time I've given up I've lasted a little longer so maybe one day soon I'll be able to quit for good... best of luck PaddyW


----------



## ney001 (4 Sep 2010)

michaelm said:


> Just give them up.  Seriously, hypnotists  & 'yes you can' books?  Have people no will power.



Have to agree with you here - I don't think people are successful because deep down they really don't want to - it takes serious willpower so until you are fully ready to commit and perhaps have a good reason to give up it might not work.  In my OH's case he wants to pursue diving so smoking has to go.  In my case I like to run so smoking had to go! .


----------



## Mouldy (4 Sep 2010)

I quit using Alan carr, its not for everyone, but when it works, it works! Well worth a try. I used to smoke all types, but Maor were my favourite. I sometimes get a craving for a smoke, but I know too well how it would taste and misery it would lead to. So I never worry about going back on them. Good luck.

M


----------



## enoxy (5 Sep 2010)

+1 for the Alan Carr book - I gave the book to one of my best friends and I was really chuffed when he thanked me for getting him to give them up.

 Been off the fags since 2001 - used to have cravings on a fri afternoon for a fag and a beer but been fine for a long time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Sep 2010)

PaddyW said:


> But I'd need a partner first haha



To help you along the road to giving them up remind yourself constantly that you have a better chance of getting a partner if you give up smoking because you won't reek of smoke.  Its one of the many positives aspects of giving them up.  

I never noticed the smell of cigarettes when hubby smoked all the time but because of ill-health he had to give them up some years ago.  He has recently started smoking an odd one much to my annoyance.  The smell is absolutely disgusting from his clothes.

Both of the kids hate cigarettes because of the smell alone and son regularly puts all his clothes in the wash when he returns from a night out with friends who smoke.  Can't say I blame him.

Another encouragement is to put the money aside each week that you would have spent on cigarettes, it will probably provide a holiday before long.

I always remember my poor grandmother smoking newspaper when the doctors told her that her chest was too congested for an anasthetic to do her cataract operation.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Sep 2010)

Well I'm still off the smokes, thank God. The more time I'm off them, the more disgusting the thought of going back on them is to me. I do still get cravings, but I know that if I was to smoke one now I'd just ruin all the good work and I know I would feel absolutely terrible after it. I am feeling great now, I do however have a heavy chest and a bit of a sore throat, but I was expecting that as no doubt the body is attempting to clean itself out. 

I had tried before, but like someone said above, I don't think my heart was fully in it. This time though, it really is. I haven't put on an ounce either this time, whereas last time I must've put on a half a stone really quickly. I'm drinking loads of water, something I have never done before and replacing my snacks with chewing gum or bits of fruit.

Next step now is to join the gym. Hopefully this time next year I'll be nice and muscular!


----------



## bren1916 (6 Sep 2010)

Allan Carr book for me too but agree that the most important thing is to WANT to give up smoking and when you're ready, then go for it.
Only time I'm tempted is when out in the pub and everyone disappears ouside for a smoke


----------



## levelpar (6 Sep 2010)

Good luck with breaking the habit.  Its tough but take one day at a time. Believe me , it will get easier and remember ,its the first one that brings you down ,so hold on. 
I gave up the weeds years ago after  everything under the sun failed. In the end it was will power egged on by the fear of throat cancer.

Dont let us down Paddy . We're watching you


----------



## truthseeker (7 Sep 2010)

boaber said:


> Thanks truthseeker


 
Boaber - I asked the girl in work for the hypnotists number - unfortunately she (the hypnotist) has since passed away so perhaps you will find another recommendation elsewhere.


----------



## Firefly (7 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Boaber unfortunately she (the hypnotist) has since passed away so perhaps you will find another recommendation elsewhere.


 
Maybe she put herself to sleep but forgot to say "wake-up"


----------



## Feardorcha (7 Sep 2010)

Deep down you have to really want to give them up,not just because of the price,health,family reasons,whatever else,otherwise none of the gimmicks will work


----------



## lightswitch (8 Sep 2010)

Good Luck PaddyW.  I too am an off and on smoker.  Will generally give them up for a year or two and then find myself back on them fooling myself that "it is only one"!!  never works out that way and I end up on them from anything like a couple of months to a couple of years.  Had a fall a couple of weeks ago and cracked a rib and damged some muscle.  Couldn't breathe so had to quit. Absolutely delighted, having slight pangs now that the pain has died down but determined to stay off them, must start putting the €8.50 in a jar each day from today!  Like some others have said the Allen Carr book is great.  Must root it out and keep it with me for moments of weakness.............  the very best of luck with it Paddy, keep it up, its so worth it.  I could go on and on but will stop here, just let me know if you want a million more reasons not to smoke I know most of them  just have to stick with them myself too.


----------

